# 200 amp service



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

here are some pics of a recent 200 amp service, how's it look ?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job..:thumbsup:

Did you go through the crown molding or was it installed after you?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What is hanging in front of he panel and whats with the overhead service drop?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like that panel might hit the rails for the garage door.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Looks like that panel might hit the rails for the garage door.


Thank you I couldn't tell what that was. It looks like it is right in front but it may be an illusion


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you really want to know what we think or are you just a glutton for punishment. :blink:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like a panel with the top corner behind a garage door rail, and an outside meter pan with conduit.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would have gone through the back of the meter base and used that LB inside(look better outside). Then the panel could have gone more to the right. And I wouldn't put it behind the door rail. But other than that it's ok:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Thank you I couldn't tell what that was. It looks like it is right in front but it may be an illusion


I normally wouldn't have noticed it but I just did some work on something similar where the panel door would not close but that was because the garage door rails were added after the service was installed. 


http://gallery.me.com/electricianron/100848/IMG_0527/web.jpg


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Atleast the door was stuck open and not stuck closed. I'd rip out the garage door in a pissed off rage when a breaker tripped.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Atleast the door was stuck open and not stuck closed. I'd rip out the garage door in a pissed off rage when a breaker tripped.


Well, obviously all you'd have to do is take the panel cover off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> here are some pics of a recent 200 amp service, how's it look ?


 That pipe work looks good :thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The garage door/track create a working space violation, but I'm sure you knew that. 

I thought that the white colored panels like you used there were specially marketed to the mobile home manufacturers? Where did you manage to buy that one?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> The garage door/track create a working space violation, but I'm sure you knew that.
> 
> I thought that the white colored panels like you used there were specially marketed to the mobile home manufacturers? Where did you manage to buy that one?


I noticed today actually that Murray has part Numbers for all there rocksolid load center in white.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Without researching clearances.. 

How about the strike? Is that guyed off the PVC mast?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Well, obviously all you'd have to do is take the panel cover off.


Well that'd make too much sense. If I'm in a pissed off rage cause some idiot installed a garage door infront of a pannel or vice versa I'd be prone to just rip the damn thing down.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I thought that the white colored panels like you used there were specially marketed to the mobile home manufacturers? Where did you manage to buy that one?


They gave him the employee discount at the trailer plant. After the whistle blows, they don't care what you do on your own time.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> Nice job..:thumbsup:
> 
> Did you go through the crown molding or was it installed after you?


Thanks,thats 4 1/2 " of styrofoam with line pattern on bottom and a foam crown offset to the the top level. I had to holesaw it on angle to offset the walls and then heat and push PVC thru. Mounting the meter and lower strap was fun too , 1/4 " threaded rod w/ aircraft nuts thru bolted to inside with blank plates. I had another in wallpanel thatr week so I ended up with two whitefronts .:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The garage door/track create a working space violation, but I'm sure you knew that.
> 
> I thought that the white colored panels like you used there were specially marketed to the mobile home manufacturers? Where did you manage to buy that one?


Lowes.........they've been selling them for the past 8 years now. I did not realize that as niether did my inspector. Is it the way it blocks the upper connectors ?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What is hanging in front of he panel and whats with the overhead service drop?


Thats the FIOS line,stucco guys pulled it and left it that way.:blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Looks like that panel might hit the rails for the garage door.


It just clears it and opens all the way. It was a tight fit.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

backstay said:


> I would have gone through the back of the meter base and used that LB inside(look better outside). Then the panel could have gone more to the right. And I wouldn't put it behind the door rail. But other than that it's ok:laughing:


Considered that..It would have landed in the front foundation wall. That's 4 1/2 " of foam on that level under the crown


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice job! Was this a town house setup? No opition for under ground service?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> It just clears it and opens all the way. It was a tight fit.


I knew it had to be close. I've installed panels only to find out later the door wasn't going to open. It doesn't happen at all anymore but back in the day I learned the hard way a time or two. :whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job, no complaints from me. Now take the cover off. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> Nice job! Was this a town house setup? No opition for under ground service?


This house is only 1/8 mile from the beach. UG is not a good idea with the salt water and was out of the customers budget, we'd be breaking town sidewalks to get to pole and using XLPE copper.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, I'm off to finish rough this location today.


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks good...I remember LIPA making a big deal about coming out the side of the pan.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

cobra50 said:


> Looks good...I remember LIPA making a big deal about coming out the side of the pan.


Only factory KO's and the line shall not pass the bypass leverside for UG.


----------

